# FAT VS LEAN FACE (even just a lil bit higher BF fucks your face)



## exeight (Apr 29, 2022)

Its incredible how just even a lil bit higher Bodyfat fucks your Face.....

Example Amber poopy Heard

Fat Face;







Lean Face; (of course she is in this pic younger too but lean face = best face)


----------



## chasingaesthetics (Apr 29, 2022)

men are better examples bc apparently girls store less fat on their face than we do and more in their lower region


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Apr 29, 2022)

yeah but these are different lightinings and she is probably wearing makeup in the second picture

but yes you are right, a lean face is a must for any looksmaxer.


----------



## AscendingChad (Apr 29, 2022)

around %10-12 bf is golden zone for face. when you got even leaner towards %8 bf, that shit melts your orbital fat pads like a volcano, so it definitely looksmin you to the grave


----------



## geezcel (Apr 29, 2022)

being lean is the best thing anyone can do for their looks, i lost about 5% body fat since January and the difference is unreal


----------



## Birdcell (Apr 29, 2022)

Better save up for implants op


----------



## fuggg (Apr 29, 2022)

Uglybrazilian said:


> yeah but these are different lightinings and she is probably wearing makeup in the second picture
> 
> but yes you are right, a lean face is a must for any looksmaxer.


you think shes not wearing makeup in the first one?


----------



## Dodevu (Apr 29, 2022)

Might not even be fat it could be water retention, my face looks exactly the same from when I was 150lbs to 180lbs now - I just need to make sure I eat low sodium and drink loads of water.


----------



## exeight (Apr 29, 2022)

chasingaesthetics said:


> men are better examples bc apparently girls store less fat on their face than we do and more in their lower region


oh yes you are completely right
because women can have more "round" face and they would still considered as attractive
but men need more the "sharp"/masculine Face.. and a sharp face can you have when you are lean


----------



## exeight (Apr 29, 2022)

AscendingChad said:


> around %10-12 bf is golden zone for face. when you got even leaner towards %8 bf, that shit melts your orbital fat pads like a volcano, so it definitely looksmin you to the grave


thats right.. its comes down to look normal/healthy
too skinny face = unhealthy look
too fat = unhealthy look


----------



## exeight (Apr 29, 2022)

geezcel said:


> being lean is the best thing anyone can do for their looks, i lost about 5% body fat since January and the difference is unreal


yea man.. i was all my life obese (like fucking 40-45% BF!!) and who would thought; i was always AIR for women.. its like a short guy never get any signs of attraction from women (they are invisible too like fat guys)
and that was the case by me

now, with about 22-24% BF The World is fucking completely different.. how women react to me is like day & night
The Thing is, if you are under their radar, you are a neutral being.. not a sexual being or a masculine man in their eyes

im very curious how the things will change, when im under 20%.. even now its amazing how women look into my eyes
even my Height with a solid 6'1 was completely irrelevant because i was fat as fuck

Edit; i know, 6'1 is not a big deal but Face>Height


----------



## Agendum (Apr 29, 2022)

exeight said:


> Its incredible how just even a lil bit higher Bodyfat fucks your Face.....
> 
> Example Amber poopy Heard
> 
> ...


She had a Snackcident


----------



## chigoha (Apr 29, 2022)

too lean face is a looksmin if you're boneless and have shit orbital fat pads


----------



## Lawton88 (Apr 29, 2022)

She has bad face fat genetics for a female. Most can gain that amount of weight without puffing their face up that much. Guys on the other hand are destroyed many times by an extra 15 - 20 pounds.


----------



## exeight (Apr 30, 2022)

Lawton88 said:


> She has bad face fat genetics for a female. Most can gain that amount of weight without puffing their face up that much. Guys on the other hand are destroyed many times by an extra 15 - 20 pounds.


this and maybe because of drug abuse, bloated face? 
alcohol can bloat face i think.....


----------



## AscendingChad (Apr 30, 2022)

exeight said:


> this and maybe because of drug abuse, bloated face?
> alcohol can bloat face i think.....


alcohol can, but celeb foids just abuse many drugs in their youth, later trying to compensate with goofy fillers and botox etc. sum them all and you get a fucked up face even at the age of 36


----------



## exeight (Apr 30, 2022)

AscendingChad said:


> alcohol can, but celeb foids just abuse many drugs in their youth, later trying to compensate with goofy fillers and botox etc. sum them all and you get a fucked up face even at the age of 36


yes you are right.. i forgot those things like botox etc etc its normal for the celebs to fuck their life up lol

but i can understand that.. i mean, if i would be a rich celeb... dude, i would fuck girls and take drugs in my mansion lol


----------



## RedstaR (Apr 30, 2022)

I also lost about 5% since January, the difference is fucking huge


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Apr 30, 2022)

fuggg said:


> you think shes not wearing makeup in the first one?


probably yes, but in the second one her makeup is clearly much stronger, it looks like she is in some event or ceremony


----------



## reputation (Apr 30, 2022)

geezcel said:


> being lean is the best thing anyone can do for their looks, i lost about 5% body fat since January and the difference is unreal


I'd say being unwrinkled because some wrinkles can be prevented but never fixed and BF can always be regulated later


----------



## mrswag44 (Apr 30, 2022)

exeight said:


> Its incredible how just even a lil bit higher Bodyfat fucks your Face.....
> 
> Example Amber poopy Heard
> 
> ...


Thats why bulking is so brutal
I dont even hold much fat in my face but it still sucks
But once i cut itll be worth it


----------



## exeight (Apr 30, 2022)

mrswag44 said:


> Thats why bulking is so brutal
> I dont even hold much fat in my face but it still sucks
> But once i cut itll be worth it





RedstaR said:


> I also lost about 5% since January, the difference is fucking huge
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658449
> ...


fuck man.. its insane how just 5% make a difference......
how much bf you got right now?

i think im 22-25% but before i had fucking 40-45% bf lol....... i was sooo used to see a round/fat face because i grew up obese
since 1-2 years im normalweight/maybe a lil bit lean.. but i got stilll about 20% BF.. im extremely curious how my face will change when im 15-20% BF


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Apr 30, 2022)

exeight said:


> im extremely curious how my face will change when im 15-20% BF


At 15%, you will start approaching model tier, if you are lucky. 

If you are unlucky, going below 15% might make things worse. Not everyone starts losing essential facial deep fat at below 8%. Some people do at 15% already. Then, leanmax will be the same as ropemax. You will have to use fillers to have a 6-pack. Brutal reality


----------



## exeight (Apr 30, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> At 15%, you will start approaching model tier, if you are lucky.
> 
> If you are unlucky, going below 15% might make things worse. Not everyone starts losing essential facial deep fat at below 8%. Some people do at 15% already. Then, leanmax will be the same as ropemax. You will have to use fillers to have a 6-pack. Brutal reality


fuck man.. some kind of lifefuel and at the same time not lifefuel 

my face was always fat because of obesity (my whole life) since 2 years im like normalweight? still got 22-25% bf
my face look 10000x better.. its incredible, how i was used to my fat face and thought that was my normal looking face
with every lost pound, my face get leaner and have more depth.. 

got always good jawline but with leaner face
my high cheekbones are more prominent

The thing is we human beings realize the whole human.. not just face or just the body..
when i was fat, girls subconsiously registered my fat body and then my face wasnt relevant because i lost the game at the beginning 

but now, i pass a treshold (more or less because im still fat/maybe skinnyfat) but they are not disgusted.. thats for sure
because they look at me more carefully.. and thats a good feeling


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Apr 30, 2022)

exeight said:


> fuck man.. some kind of lifefuel and at the same time not lifefuel
> 
> my face was always fat because of obesity (my whole life) since 2 years im like normalweight? still got 22-25% bf
> my face look 10000x better.. its incredible, how i was used to my fat face and thought that was my normal looking face
> ...


Yeah, i feel you. I was "fat" from ~22 to 30. Around 25% bodyfat. But i store in the face mostly, and I looked like a pig, even though at 20, before fatting up, I was Chadlite. I don't want to break my privacy, so will not show the pics, but the difference was like one of these:




Also, largest changes came around those magical 15%. But for different people this threshold is different. So you have to experiment with your own body.

Now Im back to 14%, cutting for summer, hope to get to 10%. But I have the problem I wrote to you about. I do not yet see my abs, my jaw is razor sharp... but... i have a serious hollow in between the cheekbone and the mouth, sth like O'Pry's hollow cheeks... except they look ugly as fuck, like I am from a concentration camp 

My plastic surgeon told me he will get rid of it with 3 ml Voluma (+ my 404 cheekbones and undereye support), so I am cutting to abs this time: all 6 of them, now i have only 4


----------



## Ascendant (Apr 30, 2022)

In reality she barely lost any SMV. Still same SMV more or less.


----------



## exeight (May 1, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Yeah, i feel you. I was "fat" from ~22 to 30. Around 25% bodyfat. But i store in the face mostly, and I looked like a pig, even though at 20, before fatting up, I was Chadlite. I don't want to break my privacy, so will not show the pics, but the difference was like one of these:
> View attachment 1659042
> 
> Also, largest changes came around those magical 15%. But for different people this threshold is different. So you have to experiment with your own body.
> ...


fuck man, the difference is HUGE

no wonder, when people say thats a completely different person.. and the thing is, its like you get a second chance
like i said, i was fat from childhood till the age of 28 and i thought there is always the attractive men and the unattractive men..
i was the sort of unattractive men and that was my destiny.. that was who i am.. never changeable 

yes, i knew i was fat but i thought even when i lose some weight, my face will be the same.. and when women even dont look into my face, i thought i was unattractive.. i was used to see my fat face but for me, my face was normal (like i said, i was used to it) 

but then, after losing 15 kg it was incredible, how my face was more masculine.. all over the years from childhood, my face was soft.. feminine.. but i thought thats my face 


you are right, every person is different.. would you say, abs are as same important as face? or less important?
honestly i never tought about getting abs.. for me was always important the face and a lean body
by 6'1 i was around 145kg and now i am about 85kg the last 2 years i realized that my fucking fat holds me back
like the girls subconsiously never was attracted to me


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (May 1, 2022)

exeight said:


> you are right, every person is different.. would you say, abs are as same important as face? or less important?
> honestly i never tought about getting abs.. for me was always important the face and a lean body
> by 6'1 i was around 145kg and now i am about 85kg the last 2 years i realized that my fucking fat holds me back
> like the girls subconsiously never was attracted to me


Face is more important but ONLY because you walk around dressed. 

TBH, body as important as face. Maybe even more important. But you can really demonstrate it on the beach, or the gym. The rest of the time, you are walking dressed. And face is a bigger factor. 

Abs are not as important. But if you want a "perfect" body, you will need abs. But in general, it is just important to have V-shape. It is insanely attractive for women. Something like big tits on a woman. 

Unfortunately there is some  - even though you can always get lean, and more beautiful on the average, if you have short clavicles & large ass (bones), then V-shape is unattainable. Sth like living with small tits all your life  

But since you have never been 10%, i srsly recommend you go there and see yourself. I think you should do it not for looks, but just to see what your body is capable of, and maybe if you like how your face and body looks, you will live always under 15%. I do


----------



## exeight (May 1, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Face is more important but ONLY because you walk around dressed.
> 
> TBH, body as important as face. Maybe even more important. But you can really demonstrate it on the beach, or the gym. The rest of the time, you are walking dressed. And face is a bigger factor.
> 
> ...


fuck man, everything you wrote, its completely true!!

my theory; body is important for sexual attraction because SEX IS A BODY THING.. i mean, we have sex with our bodies.. 
when we imagine the sex with a person, then we imagine her body.. thats why body (lean/athletic) is extremely important

Face is also very important because the Face trigger emotions.. good looking face = triggering emotions and halo effect
women can love a face AND desire the body.. thats why both are equal important.. like i said, we cant seperate body and face
because without a lean body, you will never ever have a good looking face.. 

fuck man.. now im excited of the 10% BF thing  thanks for the extra motivation.. i will get to 10%
but idk, 10% sounds like extremely low.. i think the height is also important in terms of which BF are too low? 

its really really nice, when women see you as a sexual being.. i know, i write that very often but its true.. women treated me like a neutral being.. not as a sexual being.. and i was fucking used to it because i was always fat and i can completely understand women.. why they didnt see me as sexual being.. 

because im doing the same with fat girls.. i see them and thats it.. instinctivly in my body is nothing triggered about sexual attraction.. 
i see them as a neutral beings.. like i would see a dog or my dad or a house lol 
but when i see a women with normalweight or lean body, i see them as a sexual being.. and women did the same with me all the fucking time.. i was sooo fucking blind.. but nevermind, i must look at the future... and im really glad, that i discovered blackpill/looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (May 1, 2022)

exeight said:


> fuck man.. now im excited of the 10% BF thing  thanks for the extra motivation.. i will get to 10%
> but idk, 10% sounds like extremely low.. i think the height is also important in terms of which BF are too low?


Yeah, you should definitely try being 10% BF. I personally cannot keep it year round, because I like sweet things too much 

But for a summer, sure thing 

It is not too low, actually quite attainable, but you really have to have your diet and calories on point. Either you eat little, or... you move A LOT. 

No, height is not that important for BF. Except that as a taller person, you can get away with eating slightly more, like additional 200 calories a day, because you have a faster metabolism. Does not sound much, but it is 2 red big apples, and it does make a difference


----------



## exeight (May 1, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Yeah, you should definitely try being 10% BF. I personally cannot keep it year round, because I like sweet things too much
> 
> But for a summer, sure thing
> 
> ...


fuck man, i googled 10% bf and found this






now i can see the difference between 14% and 9.5-10% body fat.. its amazingly different
of course, this guy gymmaxxed and without gym i would look with 10% less attractive than him
but the face is also very important.. last year i worked out (about a whole year) but then i stupidly quit the gym (my depressions kicked in so i couldnt go to gym) etc) 

but under my fat, i definitely have some kind of muscles and im want keep the muscles and lose more fat
idk when i can go to gym

yes, sweet things are my enemy too  but im doin intermitting fasting and thats why i can eat what i want
after all, it comes to a caloric deficit..


----------

